# Pricing for whole med frame of capped honey



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a customer that wants a whole med frame of sealed comb , minus the wooden frame , what would be a reasonable price for NY? I have noticed several places online are averaging about $22-24 per lb ?


----------



## chrisnbarnes (8 mo ago)

paddab said:


> I have a customer that wants a whole med frame of sealed comb , minus the wooden frame , what would be a reasonable price for NY? I have noticed several places online are averaging about $22-24 per lb ?


Retail Pricing for honey is going to be *VERY* location specific, ranging widely even from a distance as short as 20 or 30 miles (urban vs rural)? I can't even begin to image how big the price range would be from one part of the country to another. So any price someone quotes needs to be taken with a major grain of salt.

That said, I sell comb honey for $2 per ounce (in central Texas). That would make it $36/lb. Which means, you need to weigh each frame (digital kitchen scales are great for this). Also note that if they are buying an entire frame, they will want something to hold it together - ie. the woodware should go with it or put it in a tray of some sort. The price of the tray or the woodware would need to be added to that cost.


----------

